# 2004 Virginia Oval Championships



## Ernie P. (Aug 30, 2003)

Just in case you Mini-T racers don't check the Oval Racing forums; the 2004 Virginia Oval Championships will be held at Thunder Road on December 4th, 2004. And the race program will include both Stock and Modified Mini-T's! This is a money (and plenty of it) race; and we expect to have plenty on Mini-T's on hand. Check out Thunderroadrc.com; or the oval forums here. Thanks; Ernie P.


----------



## RAFster (May 29, 2002)

FYI,

From BRP World Headquarters in Elyria, Maps On Us tells me it is 8.5 hour drive to this track just north of Charlottesville, VA going the fastest route and when you favor major highways it becomes nearly a 9 hour drive. Nice area of the country even in early December. Shouldn't have to deal with snow because their average high is around 50 with lows around 30. 

RAFster


----------



## Ernie P. (Aug 30, 2003)

*Response to RAFster*

You're right, RAFster; it is a ways for you guys to travel. But, we'll do everything we can to make you guys comfortable, should you decide to make the trip. And, as you said, it's a beautiful time of year, here in Virginia. And the racin' promises to be torrid! Check out "thunderroadrc.com" for details; "[email protected]" for questions. Thanks; Ernie P.


----------



## Seven (Jan 22, 2004)

RAFster, I've made the drive from Richmond to Dayton in 8.5 hours, so you should be able to make it there in 8.5 hours or less. www.thunderroadrc.com


----------



## RAFster (May 29, 2002)

Seven and Ernie P. 

Yeah, I've made the drive from my house in Columbus area to Richmond in less than that. 

A bunch of the guys and gals in the Cleveland area run the Mini Ts. I don't own one. 
I posted to give them an idea of what the trip would be from the western side of Cleveland in Elyria where BRP World Headquarters is located. 
(The forum sponsor, BRP Racing...the "B" in BRP = Bud Bartos. [Bud is a WORLD championship title RC racer, back when they the WORLD were still held.])

Bud races his MiniT in the Cleveland area and if I recall correctly, he whups up on much of the field of racers running mod class MiniT (not to mention his BRP 18th scale on-road cars...). 
I like watching him race, it is amazing to see the consistency of lines and mad skills he has. Age takes it's toll on us all, but Bud still has very finely honed skills. It scares me to think what it was like to race against/with him 10-20 or more years ago. He's one of a kind I think, with a huge heart and a real love for the sport of RC racing.

The MiniT races are a blast to watch. They look like a fun class; when you take care of the racing weaknesses of the MiniT chassis...it is no fun "breaking the truck" during a race. But, just like the full-sized counterparts, even the stadium trucks don't always finish a race.


----------



## Ernie P. (Aug 30, 2003)

As a result of the proposed ARCOR rules for the Min-T's, the following rules will be used for Mini-T Stock And Mini-T Modified for the 2004 Virginia Oval Championships. Specific questions should be addressed to me at thunderroadrc.com or [email protected] hotmail.com. Thanks; Ernie P.  

MINI-T STOCK

Mini-T Stock Class will be run as a box stock class. The *ONLY* option we will allow is (in the interest of economy) a rechargeable battery pack, rather than four individual cells. The optional battery pack offered for the Mini-T's is a *five-cell* 1200 mAh pack. We'll allow that mod; just to keep people from having to buy individual, non-rechargeable, cells; or to purchase a special purpose charging setup. 

MINI-T OPEN MODIFIED 

The Mini-T Open modified class will have no limitations on motors, electronics, or replacement parts, to include any after-market part designed for the Mini-T. Motor approval for the Mini-T Open Modified class is not necessary. Batteries will be limited to a maximum 6 cells for the Mini-T Open Modified Class. 

1. CHASSIS: Modifications and/or hop up chassis replacement chassis allowed. Graphite chassis are allowed. 
2. STEERING: Titanium or steel turnbuckles, end balls may be changed from the original as supplied with the Mini-T RTR. Original equipment servo saver may be changed from that supplied with the Mini-T RTR 
3. Ball bearings may be used on the front and rear axles. 
4. RADIO/ELECTRONICS: May be changed from original equipment. 
5. SHOCKS: Replacement oil shocks may be used, that are specifically manufactured for the Mini-T RTR 
6. ELECTRONIC CONNECTORS: Motor or battery plugs are not required, direct soldering is allowed. 
7. BODIES: Original truck body or any body designed specifically for Oval racing to include sprint cars, EDM cars Coupes or Sedans associated with Legends type racing. No changes allowed from the trim lines, except for 1/8” tolerance around wheel openings. Body must be painted and all windows clear. Bodies may not be excessively trimmed. All windows will be clear and remain intact. Tracks may allow different body styles to run together. 
8. No roll over or stiff antennas are allowed. Antenna may be mounted under the body. 
9. TIRES and WHEELS: Any tire or wheel specifically designed for the Mini-T will be allowed. 
10. MOTORS Any after-market motor allowed, including the brushless motor system. 
11. BATTERIES: Maximum 6C ONLY AA size batteries, these may be Alkaline, Ni-Cad or NiMh rechargeable. 
12. GEARS: Any gearing 
13. REVERSE: Not normally allowed, it should not be required, but can be a track option. 
14. RACE LENGTH: 4 minute races. 
15. DRIVE TRAIN: Any replacement parts allowed.


----------



## eviltone (Jul 17, 2003)

I posted this on the other thread.. let me post here as well...



Ernie P. said:


> 11. BATTERIES: Maximum 6C ONLY AA size batteries, these may be Alkaline, Ni-Cad or NiMh rechargeable.


Holon a second. You mean that the current CROP of 2/3A cells (Gp1100's, Kan1050's, CBP 1050's) will not be allowed? 
That really is going to alienate a lot of people! 

-Tone


----------



## Ernie P. (Aug 30, 2003)

*2/3A Batteries and Mini-T's*

I think there has been a mixup, probably a typo, in the rules ARCOR has proposed. I doubt seriously that ARCOR intended to ban all the existing 2/3A battery packs in common use. After talking with a rep from a major battery supplier, I'm pretty confident this is a simple mixup; but, just to be safe, I have asked ARCOR for a clarification on their intent. I will get back to you on the situation, as soon as I get a response. Thanks for pointing out the potential problem. Ernie P.


----------



## Ernie P. (Aug 30, 2003)

*Thunder Road reopens*

Well, the rehab is now complete. Thunder Road will be open for racing, starting this Saturday, the 6th of November. We will open at 9:00 A.M. for practice; with racing beginning promptly at 3:00 P.M.

You have exactly four weekends to practice before The 2004 Virginia Oval Championships on December 4th; so start working on your setups now.

Many thanks to those who worked so hard, and long, to make the rehab a go. Thunder Road's facelift goes 'way beyond simple cleaning and painting. We think you'll like the new look; the new pit facilities and the new electrical system. Come see and judge for yourselves. Thanks; Ernie P.


----------



## Ernie P. (Aug 30, 2003)

When the rules were posted for Mini-T Stock and Mini-T Modified, I relied on the "proposed" ARCOR rules for the Mini-T Modified Class. Well, there's a reason rules are proposed before being set in stone. In this case, the system worked as it should; and the rules will be changed.

The currently in use, 2/3A five cell, 1200 mAh, battery packs (for Stock Class) and 2/3A six cell, no mAh restriction, battery packs (for Modified Class) will be allowed for use in The 2004 Virginia Oval Championships at Thunder Road on December 4th. Thanks; Ernie P.


----------



## Ernie P. (Aug 30, 2003)

The Orange, VA Holiday Inn Express is offering a special discount to racers attending The 2004 Virginia Oval Championships. Their rate will be $69.00 vs the normal $80.00/night. Contact info is:

Orange Holiday Inn Express
750 Round Hill Drive
Orange, VA 22960
(540) 672-6691

The Holiday Inn is located just North of Orange, Virginia; about ten miles from Thunder Road RC Speedway. Just tell them you are racing in The 2004 Virginia Oval Championships; and they will apply the discount. All the normal fast food establishments are near the Holiday Inn; as well as some full service restaurants. We are trying to work a discount with a very good local restaurant near the track. More later; Ernie P.


----------



## Ernie P. (Aug 30, 2003)

*Fast B Mains*

Looking at the racers who have committed to making The 2004 Virginia Oval Championships race at Thunder Road on December 4th, it occurs to me we're going to have some fast "B" Mains. All these hot shoes can't fit in the "A". At least it will be fun to watch! I hope to see some of you dedicated Mini Racers there! Thanks; Ernie P.


----------



## Ernie P. (Aug 30, 2003)

I've been watching some pretty quick Mini-T Modified's practicing over the past few days. Those things HUM!

Thunder Road will open on Friday at 09:00; and close when the last racer goes home. A number of racers have asked us to stay open late, so they can practice for The 2004 Virginia Oval Championships; so that's what we'll do.

Saturday, we'll open at 08:00. Entries will close at 2:00 P.M.; Concours will be at 2:30; and the racing will start at 3:00.

After 12:00, we reserve the right to regulate practice time by class; to make sure someone practicing for 19-turn Open doesn't have to share the track with a Stock Class Mini-T. We'll play it by ear.

Entries have been steady; and we're looking forward to hosting the fastest group of racers on the East Coast. Drive safely on the way, guys. Thanks; Ernie P.


----------



## diamond_dave (Nov 9, 2004)

hey guys im from michigan and we just started mini-t oval and i got to be honest do any of you have some setups you would be willing to share? email them to me at [email protected]


----------

